# Endurogabel für Leichtgewicht



## Echinopsis (23. September 2016)

Hallo Ladies,

zur Zeit habe ich in meinem GT Force eine Fox 34 mit 160 mm Federweg. Leider bin ich mit der Gabel nicht besonders zufrieden. Wenn ich den Luftdruck so einstelle, dass ich den Federweg halbwegs ordentlich nutze (und damit meine ich keine Tour auf Forstwegen sondern z.B. den Bunker Trail oder den Wurzelteppich auf dem Drei-Länder-Trail kurz vorm Schwarzsee am Reschen), zieht sich die Gabel im komplett unbelasteten Zustand um 18 mm zusammen. Damit stehen natürlich schon keine 160 mm Federweg mehr zur Verfügung. Außerdem sinkt die Einbauhöhe, was die Gefahr irgendwo mit Kurbel/Pedal aufzusetzen erhöht. Zudem wird der Lenkwinkel steiler, was dem Fahrverhalten in entsprechendem Gelände auch nicht gerade förderlich ist. Insgesamt bin ich auch mit dem Verhalten der Gabel nicht zufrieden, da sie etwa an Stufen stark wegsackt. Die Druckstufe lässt sich zwar in drei Stufen (CDT) verstellen, die Einstellungen sind aber wenig hilfreich. Im Climbmodus habe ich quasi einen Lockout und auch der Trailmodus ist total straff und kommt eigentlich nur zum Einsatz, wenn ich auf langen Auffahrten in den Wiegetritt gehe. Die Gabel hält nicht mit dem gut arbeitenden Hinterbau des Bikes mit. Alles in allem also ziemlicher Käse .

Deshalb habe ich entschieden, dass eine neue Gabel her muss. Mit den Eckdaten 160 mm und 650b käme da z.B. eine Rock Shox Pike in Frage. Da ich in meinem Spaßhardtail eine Revelation DPA 150 mm fahre, die prima funktioniert und den nominellen Federweg dabei auch tatsächlich zur Verfügung stellt, läge die Pike nahe. Mein Mann hat in seinem Reign eine 2015er Pike RC. Also einfach mal passend für mich eingestellt und eine Probefahrt gemacht. Leider hat auch die Pike bei Einstellen des Luftdrucks direkt 10 mm verloren 
Vom Federungsverhalten gefiel sie mir auf einer kurzen Probefahrt aber wesentlich besser als meine Fox.
Eigentlich möchte ich aber eine Gabel, die auch bei meinem Gewicht von 60 kg (mit Klamotten, Rucksack mit allem nötigen Kram dann so etwa 65 kg) ordetlich arbeitet und dabei auch wirklich 160 mm Federweg zur Verfügung stellt. 
Da mein Gewicht hier im Ladies only ja nicht ungewöhnlich ist, hoffe ich auf eure Erfahrungen. Wie funktionieren Gabeln der Kategorie bei euch? Welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Interessant scheint mir auch die Manitou Mattoc zu sein. Ich möchte aber keine 600-700 € ausgeben, ohne eine wirkliche Verbesserung zu haben.
Oder muss ich mir ne Gabel mit 170 oder 180 mm kaufen, damit mit passendem Setup noch 160 mm übrig sind  Eigentlich kann es das ja wohl nicht sein. Bei den kurzhubigen Gabeln an meinen CC-Bikes hatte ich nie Probleme.

Ich hoffe auf eure geballte Kompetenz 

Grüße Tine


----------



## Herr Latz (23. September 2016)

Hallo Tine,
ich schreib jetzt mal ganz forsch ins Damenforum, trotz unpassendem Geschlecht. 
Hast du mal versucht die Gabel komplett auseinander zu ziehen? Normalerweise findet in diesem Zustand ein Luftaustausch zwischen Positiv- und Negativkammer statt und dieses Zusammenzieh-Symptom verschwindet. Falls das nicht funktioniert weil zu viel kraft nötig ist kann man auch die Gabel aufpumpen und dann beim ablassen aufpassen dass die Gabel immer ganz ausgefahren ist.
Bei der 34 (ich weis jetzt nicht sicher ob das auch deine betrifft) haben sie ein neues System um den Druckausgleich hinzubekommen. Den Transfer Port. Klingt so als würde der bei dir zicken machen. Wenn das alles nichts hilft sollte sowas doch auch über einen Service repariert werden können. Ich würde die Gabel nicht gleich aufgeben. Ansonsten frag doch mal im Fedrungs-Forum nach. Da sind doch viele Leute die so eine Gabel blind zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen können und vielleicht so eine 34 auch mal von innen gesehen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (23. September 2016)

Danke für deinen Tip, leider bringt das alles nichts. Wir haben zu zweit dran gezerrt und gezogen, sie zieht sich trotzdem immer wieder ein Stück zusammen. Selbst bei einer für mein Gewicht recht straffen Luftdruckeinstellung ist die Gabel maximal 150 mm ausgefahren. Erst bei höherem Druck verschwindet das Phänomen. Dann nutze ich aber nur noch max. 2/3 des Federwegs aus.
Etwas zwischen Casting und Krone klemmen, damit sie sich nicht zusammenziehen kann und dann den Druck komplett ablassen, hat auch nichts gebracht.
Ich werde mal den Service kontaktieren, was die dazu sagen. Geld in die Gabel zu stecken, ohne anschließend ein ordentliches Ergebnis zu haben, möchte ich auch nicht, da ich eh nicht so richtig zufrieden damit bin.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du noch eine Gabel mit Negativfeder als Stahlfeder, nicht Luft.
Prüfe das mal anhand der Ridefox.com Seite und dem Code, der auf der Gabel steht.
AFAIK kann man auch die aktuellen Luftkammern und Fit4 Dämpfungen nachrüsten, aber billig wird das nicht.

Ich weiss nicht, ob man schwächere Stahlfedern bekommt - ggfs bei Fox anrufen.
Ich kenne das Problem von meiner 2013er Fox, da habe ich 1cm zuviel Federweg.

Zur Mattoc würde ich die Frage mal im Mattoc-Fred stellen, ich kann mich dumpf erinnern, dass dort einige sehr leichte Fahrer(innen) vertreten sind (zB speedskater).
Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie gut die Mattoc bei 60kg geht, aber mit 92kg ist sie super. Evtl brauchst du die aktuelle mit IRT Kit, damit sie nicht so linear ist.


----------



## scylla (24. September 2016)

Die @Chaotenkind fährt doch eine Mattoc, mit deutlich unter 60kg Gewicht. Vielleicht mag sie sich ja mal dazu äußern...


----------



## Echinopsis (24. September 2016)

Danke @cxfahrer, ich schau mal nach. Wie es aussieht, wäre ich bei Ride.fox deutlich über 200€ für eine Umrüstung los. Irgendwie hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust auf was neues. Aktuell nervt die Gabel einfach. Mal hören, wie die Erfahrungen im Mattoc-Fred sind.
Wenn sich @Chaotenkind hier dazu äußern würde, wäre super.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2016)

Habe erst jetzt hier reingeschaut.

Ja, die Mattoc Pro funktioniert bei Leitgewichten super. Ich fahre sie aktuell mit 30-35 PSI im Enduro-Hardtail und sie läuft einwandfrei, bei vollem Federweg. Habe sie im September am Gardasee ausgiebig auf den üblichen Trails getestet (Skull, Navene, Monte Zuna, ect.) und hatte keinen Grund zu klagen.
Ich habe derzeit fahrfertig mit Klamotten und Rucksack 50 kg.


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Oktober 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ... Ich habe derzeit fahrfertig mit Klamotten und Rucksack 50 kg.



... ohne Werkzeug ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Oktober 2016)

Nee. Mit. Und gefüllter Trinkblase. Aber nur 1 Liter.


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Info. Ich habe inzwischen eine Mattoc und bin sehr zufrieden. Gar kein Vergleich zu der ollen Fox. Obwohl ich sie nur auf die schnelle eingestellt habe und bestimmt noch keine optimales Setup habe, funktioniert sie Klassen besser. Außerdem passt jetzt auch die Geometrie des Bikes wieder.


----------



## rzOne20 (22. August 2017)

Vlt könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich suche für meines Kindes Trailbike eine leichte Gabel mit 150 mm Federweg, welche auch sehr gut anspricht. Das Kind hat aktuell nur 25 kg.
Wisst ihr etwas über die *DT Swiss EXC 150 mm Carbon*? Voll leicht und bestimmt steif genug für 25-35 kg Floh. Aber funkten die auch einigermaßen? Hatte nie DT Swiss, bilde mir aber ein vor Jahren mal gelesen zu haben das die sehr sensibel sind aber halt auch extrem weich! Also hört sich irgendwie ideal an?

150 mm Lefty wär auch eine Überlegung...aber gibts de überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. August 2017)

Manitou kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, haben ne Marvel, die spricht weicher an als 2013´er 32er, 2017ner SID Charger, Recon, Sektor, Pike.

Also in dem Fall Mattoc oder bis 140mm? Minute


----------



## scylla (22. August 2017)

So eine lange Gabel für einen kleinen Floh? Wird da die Front nicht viel zu hoch? 

Bei den DT Gabeln ist mein Eindruck, dass die gerade für leichte Fahrer ungeeignet sind, weil sie mit wenig Luftdruck dazu neigen, abzutauchen. Ist schon mit Luftdruck für 54kg "nicht so toll". 
Ein Doppel-Luftkammersystem wäre der Idealfall, damit kannst du halt mit einem Hauptkammer-Druck arbeiten, der ohne zweite Kammer vollkommen indiskutabel wäre, und hast dadurch ein super Ansprechverhalten ohne dass es direkt durchrauscht. Das würde für Pike oder Mattoc sprechen. Ist halt dann schwerer.


----------



## rzOne20 (22. August 2017)

In dem Fall ist es so das ein Trail-Fully für ein so kleines Kind eh schon mehr als übertrieben ist. Ist quasi mal ein "Test" und es soll in erster Linie leicht und günstig sein. Von Doppelkammer, Dämpfungstuning und Spezial-Öl sind wir noch recht weit weg.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. August 2017)

Für ein 25kg Kind reicht sicher eine Reba aus. Die ist sehr leicht und gibt es mit bis zu 150 mm.
Aber ich möchte auch anzweifeln, dass 150 mm benötigt werden


----------



## rzOne20 (22. August 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Für ein 25kg Kind reicht sicher eine Reba aus. Die ist sehr leicht und gibt es mit bis zu 150 mm.
> Aber ich möchte auch anzweifeln, dass 150 mm benötigt werden


150 mm braucht der Rahmen, bzw die Geometrie, das Kind wohl eher nicht, da hast du schon recht. Aber meine aktuelle Gegensprechanlage ist eh auch nur 157 cm und kann dannach damit fahren. Die hat aber fast 50 kg... und kann das später vlt brauchen ;-)


----------



## jim_morrison (22. August 2017)

Hi,
ich habe auch eine Fox 34 (Modell 2016) und wiege fahrfertig auch in etwa 60-61kg. Ich  den Druck nun auf 52PSI eingestellt und habe 3 Volumenspacer drin. Allerdings habe ich 130mm  Federweg und 29" Räder. Aber bei mir taucht gar nichts weg. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Werde noch das E16 Tuning einbauen lassen, damit sie noch feiner anspricht, aber sonst muss ich sagen dass ich von der Gabel begeistert bin..
Gruss Jim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

